# People with autism have 'supercharged' brains



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3110872/People-autism-supercharged-brains-condition-sensitive-world-not-impaired.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2015)

I work with a man who has a form of autism. This couldn't be more true for that individual


----------

